# chris droste's 2011 more pics



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

here are some more pics even a few funnys

Chris


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Picture #5 = Police brutality!

-J.


----------



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

my daughter did that one! hahaha she was even tieing up the people together like rustling up criminals and she is 4!! 

Chris


----------

